# Down South Off Road 071711



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Took my daughter on a sunday morning cruise at our local riding park, was nice too bond with her, her smile on her face was priceless...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

some more pics....


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks very trail friendly there, any mud there? Get your rzr dirty man, lol.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

not that much mud right now, pretty dusty


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad ya'll had a good time and got to do some bonding.... I need to bring my daughter out there soon, just waiting on some rain to cut the dust down. I havn't been to that park yet, still riding the old side.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah it was fun filthy, I take the rzr too dso cause its more trail friendly, but I still go too mels with the brute, will be at mels next friday or saturday with the brute


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Im working this weekend and next, and then off the following two weekends. I'm actually at work right now lol, graveyards this weekend and daylights next.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

dang bro, but like they say i rather be working alot than not working at all


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah thats the truth. I've been getting 60-72 hours per week since around mid febuary. hence all the things I've been buying lately lol


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

I remember when my dad passed down the "off-roading torch", unforgettable experience. Im sure she wont forget either.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is nice when you can take your kids to a park and have fun, have not had a chance to ride that park yet but we were there at the beach riding jet ski's the river is always smooth. Glad to hear you got some father daughter time my daughter loves to ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_*very cool pics*_. my girls love to ride. don't take this the wrong way but the 2nd pic I thought you had on a Mickey mouse hat....LOL..... The side by sides look a bit safer for the kids, I did see one dad with this belt strap thing that held his kids tight to him. No idea where he got it though.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks, it was a great time, the whole reason i bought the rzr is so we could cruise together, i rather have her sitting next too me than behind me on atv....we had a blast, she could not stop smiling the whole time, oh and she loved when we climbed the steep stuff


----------

